
Valve's Steam Controller Assembly Line [video] - gokhan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCgnWqoP4MM
======
bluejellybean
Modern assembly lines are truly beautiful.

Something that's unique about this video that I don't think I've seen in any
other assembly line video is the actual build phase (starting at 0:17), really
neat! The line itself looks fairly simple and modular. Would be interesting to
find out how much equipment is off-the-shelf vs custom built for their needs.

